

Free mobile app analytics & demographics from Quantcast - jefecoon
https://www.quantcast.com/inside-quantcast/2013/08/quantcast-introduces-audience-demographics-for-mobile-apps/

======
smurff
Nice. Goodreads data:
[https://www.quantcast.com/p-0dUe_kJAjvkoY](https://www.quantcast.com/p-0dUe_kJAjvkoY)

------
kendeey
How does this differ from what Flurry provides?

~~~
phornung
Quantcast is a direct measurement provider for more accurate mobile app
demographics and provides six categories of demographic segments: Household
composition, Income, ethnicity and education, while Flurry has only age,
gender and interests.

------
AaronW408
Very cool!

